# Orijen Adult vs. 6 Fish vs. Red



## orijen123 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,

I'm considering buying one of these products (Orijen Red / 6 Fish / Adult) for my dog. The problem is I don't know which one is *best nutritious*. 

Also in my area, 6 Fish costs more than Orijen Adult, but I noticed it contains much more less iron & vitamin b3 than the other two.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

All of these have great ingredients, If your dogs stomach is easily irritated, or if hes allergic to a lot of stuff, 6 fish is least likely to cause problems.

(although personally i wouldn't feed 6 fish because its two main ingredients are predatory fish which are higher in heavy metal poisons and it seems like a LOT for 2 meals a day for the whole life of the animal.. although if fed only occasionally i'd be fine with it).. But thats just be being paranoid!

Whatever your choice your dog will do very well.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Orijen has a red meat formula? Since when?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, they now have a new "red" meat formula. I don't know if it's really available yet, tho'. I also don't know exactly which meats are included (boar maybe?). I know, I'm alot of help LOL!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I went to their website and did a bunch of reading on it... looks good! We'll try it out when it becomes available here.


----------



## chames (Jul 9, 2009)

Orijen Regional Red is released this week and is available in stores today (at least here). We live about ½ hour from the Champion Pet Foods factory. Picked up a couple of big bags of the new Regional Red flavour today. Will try it tonight on my 3 Miniature Schnauzers


----------

